# Télécharger les icônes OSX Leopard 10.5 par défaut



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous , 

  "*Comment rétablir toutes les icônes par défaut de léopard, quand on a fait une customisation maison"*...
Ca semble être une question plutôt récurrente sur le fofo (et pas qu'ici d'ailleurs!).
A part la manipulation _CMD+I_ sur le fichier, et _DELETE_ pour avoir l'icône précédente (qui merde bien souvent quand on a modifié un fichier 50 fois d'affilée), personne n'est vraiment capable de dire comment rétablir les ICNS par défaut de Leo...
Donc j'ai décidé de me bouger le derrière: j'ai cherché activement un moyen de rétablir toutes les icônes par défaut, en vain bien sûr. J'ai finalement dégoté un package de 255 icônes Léo en format PNG. 



 Je les ai converties en ICNS pour les applications et 
en Folder Icons, et pour couronner le tout j'ai pondu 
un petit iContainer pour les balancer dans Candybar directement. 
 J'ai aussi ajouté des icones de dossier des produits Adobe pour le fun car je les ai trouvées magnifiques, et des couleurs de Finder différentes (pour varier un peu!). 
  

_______________________________________________________
*Voici donc pour vous le package contenant : *


dossier PNG
 dossier ICNS
 dossier Folder Icons
 dossier Finder Colors
 iContainer pour tout ça
_______________


Taille: 216,2 Mo
Fichiers au total: 1780
Password: "*macge*"
Format: .sitx
 




Voir la pièce jointe 18576

*Cliquez pour télécharger le .Torrent*
​ 
_Un peu gourmand en taille_ je l'avoue ... mais perso j'en avais raz-le-bol de courir à droite et à gauche pour glaner un élément à chaque fois -- du coup vous êtes sûr de tout avoir d'un coup! 
Continuez à seeder le torrent pour ceux qui en ont besoin s'il vous plaît!

Vos commentaires sur le format, la taille ou autre sont les bienvenus. Je tiens à préciser que j'ai zappé d'ajouter le password dans le descriptif du torrent (my bad :rose: !) et que je ne voulais même pas en mettre -- je n'avais juste pas envie de tout refaire! 
Voilà, j'éspère que vous en profiterez bien!
 
Amicalement, 
*BS0D*

NB: autres liens pour le torrent 
- http://btjunkie.org/torrent/MACOSX-.../4486a5d2965272fb85c368358ac7164a175b5e034557
- http://extratorrent.com/torrent/1483897/


----------



## dmo95 (24 Septembre 2008)

Sympa effectivement après avoir fait une customisation.... sans pour autant avoir sauvegarder les icônes par défauts !!

Merci


----------



## fcavalli (25 Septembre 2008)

Et ben dis donc quel boulot !!! Merci beaucoup, je télécharge le torrent, on sait jamais si je veux retourner en arrière


----------



## sophinette (25 Septembre 2008)

bonjour, merci pour cette discussion , je me trouve dans une situation tres critique, je m'explique, j'ai voulu changer l'apparence de mon dock avec "leoparddocks" et apres la manip , mes icones sont devenus microscopiques et impossible par tous les moyens essayés de revenir à leur taille d'origine , j'ai telechargé des logiciels qui sont sensés agrandir la taille des icones , restaurer le dock à l'origine et rien à faire , avez vous un indice quelconque sur la methode à suivre , merci d'avance si vous pouvez venir à mon secours , sophie


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est ça que tu cherches, mais lis bien ce tuto, tu y apprendras déjà les bases... 

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/dock.html


----------



## sophinette (25 Septembre 2008)

merci pour ce lien mais je connais tout ce qui s'y trouve deja et pas de reponse pour moi, merci


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2008)

c'est quoi que tu as changé exactement? tu as utilisé ça http://leoparddocks.com/index.php ??

Je comprends pas trop ton problème de taille d'icône, tu pourrais nous mettre une capture d'écran pour être plus claire?


----------



## sophinette (25 Septembre 2008)

oui j'ai utilisé ce logiciel et il m'a reduit mes icones à la plus petite taille , l'effet genie fonctionne et fort heureusement car ils mesurent 3 mm!! et avec tous les logiciels concernant le dock leopard , je ne peux plus les agrandir , voila ce que je veux c'est les agrandir à leur taille d'origine ou une taille normale quoi, lisible , je ne sais pas comment faire , je peux metrre le dock à gauche à droite etc mais ils ne veulent plus s'agrandirmalgré superdocker etc.... je ne comprend pas ce qu'il s'est passé avec ce logiciel , quelque chose a bugger mais quoi , où????? merci


----------



## sophinette (25 Septembre 2008)

enfin ça y est j'ai reussi à retrouver mon dock , en bidouillant de tous les cotés , j'avais créer trop d'espaces entres les iconnes , un truc  pas commun et enfin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

Sympa, merci .


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa, merci .


 
mais de rien, le plaisir est pour moi !


----------



## BS0D (28 Novembre 2008)

A titre d'info, si les liens torrent ne sont plus seedés, les icônes se trouvent là en 2 packs : 

http://b-s-0-d.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Default-System-Icons-1-102954912
http://b-s-0-d.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Default-System-Icons-2-102955914

Et ce de manière permanente maintenant ...


----------



## Pdg (17 Mars 2009)

Je déterre un peu et vous demande de m'en excuser par avance, mais...

Merci beaucoup beaucoup pour ce travail !

Je j'ai pas encore eu de souci de backup, mais je me garde ça sous le coude.


----------



## BS0D (17 Mars 2009)

de rien


----------



## Zibiolo (17 Mars 2009)

Moi je remercie le monsieur du dessus pour avoir déterré ce topic, et je met un coup de boule à l'auteur pour le travail.

Grand merci pour ce pack bien utile !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Candybar le fait aussi .


----------



## Pdg (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Candybar le fait aussi .



Mouais...

Avec la version démo de candybar, j'étais bien parti pour l'acheter... Mais vu la quantité de bugs qu'il m'a collé (l'icone Safari qui se barre, quand j'ai de la chance, entre autres), je ne suis pas prêt de claquer les 30 dollars (!) et ainsi remplacer LiteIcon, bien moins complet, mais plus sûr à mon goût .

Heureusement, j'ai pu bidouiller quelques heures et tout réparer à la main.


----------



## Tralen (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour
Le fichier en question m'interesse mais il n'est plus disponible.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut le remettre si c'est possible ?

Ca remonte a bien loin je me doute m'enfin si jamais ^^


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

CandyBar le permet.


----------

